
Ask HN: Is it important to put your name and face to your open source project? - darkhorse13
Hey HN, about a month ago, I launched an open source project [1]. So far, the traction has been pretty good (398 stars on Github so far).<p>One interesting thing that has happened is that three different people have asked to know who actually made the project. Now, I have almost no personal web presence (no Twitter, no portfolio Github, no personal website, etc). I am generally just a recluse in real life and and the web. I also don&#x27;t have any previous experience maintaining open source projects to actually answer my own question.<p>Therefore, I would really appreciate some discussion around this issue, hopefully from people with experience.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;halfmoonui&#x2F;halfmoon
======
detaro
Not really, but some persona (i.e. nick + avatar picture not connected to your
"real" identity) might help.

It's also a presentation thing, i.e. your website prompts "follow us on
Twitter!", which poses the question who "us" is - a company? a professional
team? - cases where one would expect information.

~~~
darkhorse13
That actually makes a lot of sense to me. Thank you.

------
viraptor
A real one is definitely not needed. Actually being anonymous can bring
positive attention of its own too - see "why the lucky stiff".

